# Kontakt IRs



## Florian_W (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi! I came across a question while sketching some ideas with my Kontakt-Instrument... Am I allowed to use the IRs from the convolution reverb that comes with Kontakt in a commercial way? Can I sell an instrument that uses the convolution reverb presets?


----------



## d.healey (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, but you can't distribute the impulse files.


----------



## Florian_W (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## derstefmitf (Feb 16, 2016)

Are you sure about that? I remember asking this question to the NI support, but I can't find the email with their response. I think they said that it's not allowed. Maybe you should ask NI yourself, just to be sure.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 16, 2016)

derstefmitf said:


> Are you sure about that? I remember asking this question to the NI support, but I can't find the email with their response. I think they said that it's not allowed. Maybe you should ask NI yourself, just to be sure.


It can't not be allowed. The user already has the IRs, you are just putting a line in code that says load the IR the user has.


----------



## kb123 (Feb 16, 2016)

I would check with NI, because there most certainly was a restriction where user created instruments that were being distributed/sold had to use their own IR's, it was not permitted to use the factory content.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes. Which means you cannot pack Kontakt factory IRs in the resource container of the instrument you want to distribute. But you can code the script so that it loads the factory IRs by using get_folder() etc. Just like it's done in the factory library.


----------



## derstefmitf (Feb 16, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes. Which means you cannot pack Kontakt factory IRs in the resource container of the instrument you want to distribute. But you can code the script so that it loads the factory IRs by using get_folder() etc. Just like it's done in the factory library.


Interesting. Good to know and makes sense...I think :D


----------



## tcollins (Mar 6, 2016)

When you save your instrument with samples, the loaded IRs are automatically saved to the instrument's sample folder, so you will be re-distributing them if you are not careful. Note that no commercial libraries that I know of use the factory IRs, so there must be a reason. I have decided to license IRs just to be safe. PM me if you would like info on who I am using. Very affordable.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

tcollins said:


> When you save your instrument with samples, the loaded IRs are automatically saved to the instrument's sample folder



Not if you're linking to the factory IRs using get_folder()...


----------



## tcollins (Mar 6, 2016)

I never tried that. So, would that scripting actually prevent Kontakt from automatically copying the IRs? And would that work on most customer's computers, I wonder.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes and yes, because those factory IRs are installed by default along with Kontakt (as effect presets).


----------



## szcz (Mar 7, 2016)

I used factory IR library numerous times (here for example). It's just too good to pass and it is a part of the instrument, as ED said, installed by default. There are some above 530 IR files in the library, takes a while to type everything in, but then you can make functions like loading random IR by button switch.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Mar 10, 2016)

BTW, is it possible to use factory scripts in a commercial product too?
Too lazy to script the same thing again :(


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Bo Clausen (Mar 13, 2016)

Hej
I know how to load Kontakt factory IRs if they wav files -

*on init*
````*declare* @filepath
````@filepath := get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR)
````*declare* ui_button $Load
````message(@filepath)
*end on*

*on ui_control* ($Load)
````_load_ir_sample(... 
@filepath & "presets/Effects/Convolution/04 Vocal Reverbs/IR Samples/10 large voc.wav",0,1)
*end on*

But how do I load Kontakt factory IRs when they not are available as wav files?
All the 01 Real Rooms IR are not available as wav files, so how do I load e.g the Concert Hall A ?

- Bo


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 13, 2016)

See factory library scripts for that.


----------



## Bo Clausen (Mar 13, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> See factory library scripts for that.


Yes - I have tried that many times, but I can't understand how to get it to work - that's why I ask 
When I check all the loaded IR's in the convolution plugin in the factory library presets, they all point to the Kontakt Factory Library and not to the Factory Dir folder for Kontakt.
- Bo


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 13, 2016)

Ahh, that was back in Kontakt 4 factory library! Sorry. Basically, you use:


```
get_folder(GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "/Presets/Effects/Convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Cathedral A.wav"
```


----------



## Bo Clausen (Mar 13, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Ahh, that was back in Kontakt 4 factory library! Sorry. Basically, you use:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Great - now it's working 
Thanks a lot Mario - this has really been fooling me for some time -
Best regards
Bo


----------

